# A song i need people to tell me.



## Marty-K (Jun 23, 2007)

What is the song called that sounds like the song that goes

'A little mouse with clogs on whereo n the stair there on the stair right there!' or something.

Anyway i am after the instrumental of that.
It's not even that song it just soundsl ike it when played on a piano.

Many thanks.

Mart.

P.S could be an old theme tune to a quiz show maybe or tele program?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

A Windmill In Old Amsterdam
A mouse lived in a windmill in old Amsterdam
A windmill with a mouse in and he wasn't grousin'
He sang every morning, "How lucky I am,
Living in a windmill in old Amsterdam!"

Chorus:
I saw a mouse!
Where?
There on the stair!
Where on the stair?
Right there!
A little mouse with clogs on
Well I declare!
Going clip-clippety-clop on the stair
Oh yeah

This mouse he got lonesome, he took him a wife
A windmill with mice in, it's hardly surprisin'
She sang every morning, "How lucky I am,
Living in a windmill in old Amsterdam!"

Chorus

First they had triplets and then they had quins
A windmill with quins in, and triplets and twins in
They sang every morning, "How lucky we are
Living in a windmill in Amsterdam, ya!"

Chorus

The daughters got married and so did the sons
The windmill had christ'nin's when no one was list'nin'
They all sang in chorus, "How lucky we am
Living in a windmill in old Amsterdam!"

Chorus

A mouse lived in a windmill, so snug and so nice
There's nobody there now but a whole lot of mice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

i have found a lovely mezzo-soprano singing this song:


----------



## Marty-K (Jun 23, 2007)

It is not that song mate.

I managed to get a clip of it.
Just need to know the name of it now.

Mart.

I have attached a zip file for you to listen to it!

Thanks mate


----------

